# Primary schools in Dubai



## cathski (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. We are due to move to Dubai next month with our 4 year old son and 2 year old daughter. We would like our son to start school in Sept as he will be nearly 5 then. However we have approached many schools by email (British and international) but they are saying they are full with long waiting lists. Any advice much appreciated as we are starting to panic. Thanks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

This seems to be the standard first response from a lot of schools in Dubai. I would suggest you keep trying and broaden your search. Here is a list of schools. Not sure how many you have applied to but if you do a search of this forum, you will also be able to get a general idea of which schools come highly recommended and which you need to stay away from: 
Dubai schools

Have you decided on a place to live yet? Location makes a huge difference when picking a school as you do not want to spend most of your commute stuck in traffic.

Lastly (and I know this is not the most cost feasible option), you should come here and visit all the schools personally. It always helps meeting face to face. Schools are confirming registrations at the moment so if either you or your husband made a quick stop to Dubai for a few days and met with as many schools as possible, it would help a lot.


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi, I am also having a difficult time finding an FS1 class for my 3 year old. Horizon PS and Dubai International Academy are free to register, which I have done. Currently awaiting feedback. I believe that Star International (Mirdif and Al Twar campuses) may have vacancies for FS2. You could also try the schools that start at FS2/reception like Jebel Ali Primary or Dubai English Speaking School. Bradenton Prep in Sports City might have a place but is American Curriculum. Good luck!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just got an email a couple a days ago from this school so thought I would share. My son doesn't go here so I cannot provide any reference but maybe you could give it a shot:

Jumeira Baccalaureate School - International Primary Curriculum, IPC, IGCSE School in Dubai, UAE


----------



## cathski (Mar 27, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the comments so far and links. They are useful. I am sure we will get there in the end. I guess once we are actually in Dubai it will be a whole lot easier!


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

GEMS Wellington Academy is opening at Dubai Silicon Oasis in Sept 11. I called yesterday and was advised that they are still accepting registrations. It is UK curriculum.


----------



## cathski (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for that. Will give them a try. I contacted the Star International School in Mirdif and they do have places and they were very helpful. What is Mirdif like as a place. Does seem abit far out but maybe that is a good thing. My husband will be working in the central area. Do you think it will be ok for him travelling that far in rush hour traffic?
What about Silicon Oasis? I will try the Wellington International. My husband is due to fly out this Saturday and he has the task of looking around the schools and finding somewhere to live. ! Will have to trust him I think as I won't have the chance of going out myself until end of April.
Where abouts do you live? Any recommendations. Thank you !


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

cathski said:


> Thanks so much for that. Will give them a try. I contacted the Star International School in Mirdif and they do have places and they were very helpful. What is Mirdif like as a place. Does seem abit far out but maybe that is a good thing. My husband will be working in the central area. Do you think it will be ok for him travelling that far in rush hour traffic?
> What about Silicon Oasis? I will try the Wellington International. My husband is due to fly out this Saturday and he has the task of looking around the schools and finding somewhere to live. ! Will have to trust him I think as I won't have the chance of going out myself until end of April.
> Where abouts do you live? Any recommendations. Thank you !


Hi cathski, I'm relatively new to Dubai so it is hard for me to comment on living in Mirdif or Silicon Oasis. I do know that the latter is a little isolated but have really nice townhouses. I'd suggest doing a search on here for information on these areas or put up a new thread detailing the exact area that your husband is working in.

I live in Victory Heights, which is in Dubai Sports City. I'm leaning towards enrolling my daughter at Bradenton Prep due to its very close proximity to home, small classes (max 15 in early stages) and because she knows someone that will be going there, from our estate. I'm visiting STAR Mirdif and Bradenton next week and am happy to private message you feedback if you like (but Bradenton is US/IB curriculum I think. The GEMS Wellington Academy school is not ready yet, so your husband won't be able to take a tour, but he could have a look where it is. I've been assured that it will be ready in September. It will be modelled on the GEMS Wellington International School which achieved an outstanding rating - see Untitled Page


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Sandgroper74 said:


> Hi cathski, I'm relatively new to Dubai so it is hard for me to comment on living in Mirdif or Silicon Oasis. I do know that the latter is a little isolated but have really nice townhouses. I'd suggest doing a search on here for information on these areas or put up a new thread detailing the exact area that your husband is working in.
> 
> I live in Victory Heights, which is in Dubai Sports City. I'm leaning towards enrolling my daughter at Bradenton Prep due to its very close proximity to home, small classes (max 15 in early stages) and because she knows someone that will be going there, from our estate. I'm visiting STAR Mirdif and Bradenton next week and am happy to private message you feedback if you like (but Bradenton is US/IB curriculum I think. The GEMS Wellington Academy school is not ready yet, so your husband won't be able to take a tour, but he could have a look where it is. I've been assured that it will be ready in September. It will be modelled on the GEMS Wellington International School which achieved an outstanding rating - see Untitled Page


Does the school open Sept 2011? Do you know what the position is regarding waiting list. I am interested in yr 4. Also what the fees are likely to be? I am likely to be living in downtown Dubai. How far is the school from here?


----------



## cathski (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Sandgroper. Yes please would really like any feedback you can give about schools that you visit. Dubai Sports City looks like an interesting place. Whats it like? My husband will be working in Media City. We still remain flexible about where to live. His flight has been cancelled this Saturday now due to visa not being ready. Very frustrating! So still not able to look at Schools ourselves. Keep me posted about schools. Really helpful!


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi cathski, I tried to pm you last night but I couldn't. I think you need to make one more post. Dubai Sport City is pretty much a construction site. A few areas within Victory Heights are completed but the pools are not. One pool is nearly ready and the other is being constructed. There are a number of sports academies & a big cricket arena, hence the name. We moved here because the villas are new and there are lovely green areas and covered playgrounds.


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Tropic said:


> Does the school open Sept 2011? Do you know what the position is regarding waiting list. I am interested in yr 4. Also what the fees are likely to be? I am likely to be living in downtown Dubai. How far is the school from here?


I was told this week that the school will be ready for term 1 2011-2012. There were places available in FS1 although I'm not sure about other year groups. Fees were 30k +. I'm not sure how long the drive from downtown to DSO would be, but I think you could take Dubai- Al Ain road.


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi I too am in same position 4 yr old and 2 yr old moving to Dubai in august my son has been offered a place @ Wellington academy in DSO I visited it's sister school Wellington International, upon which the new school is modelled and it was lovely and has outstanding ofsted report. The villas in DSO are nice, new and a good price u get more for your money.we visited them over easter but are yet to decide on where to live. We are going to look at living in mirdiff as only 10mins drive from there to the school so that could be an option for you. 

Just a little thing I visited loads of schools in feb and did some research into IB and apparently if You put your child into an IB school it is then really hard to get them in a British nat curriculum school in Dubai, should you not be happy etc....

Anyway hope that helps a bit feel free to get in touch and maybe we could do coffee when we are both out there properly.


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

My husband also works in media city and he says it's about 25min drive from DSO to media city and about 20 from mirdiff


----------



## cathski (Mar 27, 2011)

*Hi there*



nozzaclaire6478 said:


> My husband also works in media city and he says it's about 25min drive from DSO to media city and about 20 from mirdiff


Hi NozzaClaire.
Thanks for your reply. We are very much in the same boat then. What are you impressions so far? I have never actually set foot in Dubai yet. My husband Tom has now been there for over 2 weeks but we still don't know yet when we actually go so I am making the most of the UK fresh air.
Tom has found us a villa in The Lakes and has been looking at The Regent International School which he says is very friendly and British curriculum etc but we are not guaranteed a place as they have lots on the waiting list. We may miss the assessment date too. We thought about Silicon and I think Ellis is on the waiting list for that one too. We have been accepted at the Collegiate American School which is also brand new like Silicon so who knows what that will be like. It's still a good location for us though.
So how are you feeling about the move? Do you know anyone there to meet up with? Yes I would like to meet up when you arrive. Keep in touch.


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

cathski said:


> Hi NozzaClaire.
> Thanks for your reply. We are very much in the same boat then. What are you impressions so far? I have never actually set foot in Dubai yet. My husband Tom has now been there for over 2 weeks but we still don't know yet when we actually go so I am making the most of the UK fresh air.
> Tom has found us a villa in The Lakes and has been looking at The Regent International School which he says is very friendly and British curriculum etc but we are not guaranteed a place as they have lots on the waiting list. We may miss the assessment date too. We thought about Silicon and I think Ellis is on the waiting list for that one too. We have been accepted at the Collegiate American School which is also brand new like Silicon so who knows what that will be like. It's still a good location for us though.
> So how are you feeling about the move? Do you know anyone there to meet up with? Yes I would like to meet up when you arrive. Keep in touch.


It sounds like he has been very busy! the lakes is lovely we looked round there I think it's prob the best in emirates hills area for facilities, although the villas are older and more expensive than other areas but it is close to Marina and JBR beach which is nice. I visited regents international school and Kai has his name down but wasn't over impressed with the facilities in comparison to the other schools I visited and the reception staff were a bit rude. You could try Dubai British school as that is near lakes but last time we went round it was full! Not heard of collegiate American school where is that be located?

My husband has been is Dubai for 6mths and I went for 2wks in feb and 2wks over Easter it is a lovely place getting hotter though. I have meet a few people by taking belle to toddler groups it's easy to meet people as most people are in the same boat. Yes would love to meet up our kids are the same age to so they would love to play especially if both the boys end up at Wellington. You could try joining Dubai mums club lots of info about like with young kids in Dubai I have found it very helpful.


----------



## cathski (Mar 27, 2011)

*Thanks*

Hi there. Cath here (aka Cathski)
Thanks for your comments. Its reassuring to keep hearing positive comments as its a big thing to relocate especially with young children. The Collegiate American school is in um sequim I think and there is a website if you want to have a nosey. We just hope it will be ok but we are relieved that he is in somewhere as he is so ready to start school. 
Your husband has been away a while then. I don't know if I would cope that much time away. We still don't know when exactly we go and its very strange living in limbo land as you can't really plan anything much.
Nice to know you can meet people easily as I won't know anyone but I will definately go to toddler groups etc and hoping to enrol Jocelyn our youngest into some sort of playgroup but I am guessing there are waiting lists for that too. Have you looked into nurseries yet? 
Keep in touch
Cath


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yes totally know the feeling about being in limbo is so strange isn't it, I feel like I have two homes at the moment. Yes it's hard being apart from hubby but didn't want my son to be out of school and I couldn't get him a place in Dubai so felt it was important he finished his reception year at his current school Can't wait to just get out there and for all the family to be together again!
Good news your son has a place at school did u enrol him in GEMS Wellington too?

not looked at nurseries yet i thought i would get there go to lots of groups make friends and then decide what day/days to put her in depending on when I'm not busy. there is a nursery in the lakes by the main gate don't know it's name though where in lakes are you living?

We still not decided on place to live hoping to go out in July without children and finalise everything before we come in august.

are you shipping stuff? I'm not too sure what to do. i'm not bringing furniture but have a few personal items, photos etc.. I want to take to make the place more homely but have no idea where to start. Have you looked into this yet?

New to using forums etc... So will work out how to private message you and then we can talk more.

Take care x





cathski said:


> Hi there. Cath here (aka Cathski)
> Thanks for your comments. Its reassuring to keep hearing positive comments as its a big thing to relocate especially with young children. The Collegiate American school is in um sequim I think and there is a website if you want to have a nosey. We just hope it will be ok but we are relieved that he is in somewhere as he is so ready to start school.
> Your husband has been away a while then. I don't know if I would cope that much time away. We still don't know when exactly we go and its very strange living in limbo land as you can't really plan anything much.
> Nice to know you can meet people easily as I won't know anyone but I will definately go to toddler groups etc and hoping to enrol Jocelyn our youngest into some sort of playgroup but I am guessing there are waiting lists for that too. Have you looked into nurseries yet?
> ...


----------

